# "Tip is included"



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

I picked up two passengers, a mother and her daughter. Her daughter was explaining the service to her mother and says the tip is included. I corrected her and told her that no tip was included. She said defiantly that a tip was indeed included, Uber said so in the app, it is 20%. I told her that was incorrect, that pertains to Uber taxi only. Like how would I know anything? I have only done 4,000 rides for Uber. Wouldn't I know if I had received tips or not after giving all those rides? I did not give a damn whether I got a tip or not, I just didn't want the passenger to operate on (and spread to others) completely false information.


----------



## GalinMcMahon (Jun 30, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I picked up two passengers, a mother and her daughter. Her daughter was explaining the service to her mother and says the tip is included. I corrected her and told her that no tip was included. She said defiantly that a tip was indeed included, Uber said so in the app, it is 20%. I told her that was incorrect, that pertains to Uber taxi only. Like how would I know anything? I have only done 4,000 rides for Uber. Wouldn't I know if I had received tips or not after giving all those rides? I did not give a damn whether I got a tip or not, I just didn't want the passenger to operate on completely false information.


Dominos pizza puts on their box that the delivery fee is not a tip to the driver. Uber needs to do something similar.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GalinMcMahon said:


> Dominos pizza puts on their box that the delivery fee is not a tip to the driver. Uber needs to do something similar.


Uber is low class.

Dominos isn't.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> I picked up two passengers, a mother and her daughter. Her daughter was explaining the service to her mother and says the tip is included. I corrected her and told her that no tip was included. She said defiantly that a tip was indeed included, Uber said so in the app, it is 20%. I told her that was incorrect, that pertains to Uber taxi only. Like how would I know anything? I have only done 4,000 rides for Uber. Wouldn't I know if I had received tips or not after giving all those rides? I did not give a damn whether I got a tip or not, I just didn't want the passenger to operate on completely false information.


She gave you a 1* for an "inconvenient truth".


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

She was just telling her naive mother how it's done.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tell them to try lodging a complaint and see what pops up on the Uber rider app:


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> I picked up two passengers, a mother and her daughter. Her daughter was explaining the service to her mother and says the tip is included. I corrected her and told her that no tip was included. She said defiantly that a tip was indeed included, Uber said so in the app, it is 20%. I told her that was incorrect, that pertains to Uber taxi only. Like how would I know anything? I have only done 4,000 rides for Uber. Wouldn't I know if I had received tips or not after giving all those rides? I did not give a damn whether I got a tip or not, I just didn't want the passenger to operate on completely false information.


When riders download and set up the app the uber taxi tip option comes up. Even before the payment method is added. Even though Uber taxi is only in 4 or 5 us cities.



GalinMcMahon said:


> Dominos pizza puts on their box that the delivery fee is not a tip to the driver. Uber needs to do something similar.


Ha, the reason it comes up on the rider app like it does is to purposely deceive the rider into thinking the tip is included.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Tell them to try lodging a complaint and see what pops up on the Uber rider app:
> View attachment 59275
> 
> View attachment 59272


Like how they remind riders, who are looking to complain, that drivers care about ratings?


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

As soon as I hear this my response is actually they take a dollar from me every trip.


----------



## MarcG (Feb 12, 2016)

If they insist that a tip is included, tell them that it all goes to Uber and you have never received any tip money from them.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> Like how they remind riders, who are looking to complain, that drivers care about ratings?


I don't like that they won't tell the riders about tips until they're mad about solicitation. Uber shouldn't have created this culture of non tippers, it doesn't effect their business, it would only improve their drivers attitude and retention.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Adding a tipping feature would greatly improve driver morale and retention, but Uber thinks that adding a tipping feature would negatively affect their business. Some riders would opt not to take a $7 ride ($5 plus $2 tip) who would be willing to take a $5 ride ($5 plus no tip). That's how Uber thinks. I'm not saying I agree with it.

A tipping feature works fine on Lyft. Those who want to tip, can. Those who choose not to, don't. Uber could smash Lyft by adding a similar in-app tipping feature.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I picked up two passengers, a mother and her daughter. Her daughter was explaining the service to her mother and says the tip is included. I corrected her and told her that no tip was included. She said defiantly that a tip was indeed included, Uber said so in the app, it is 20%. I told her that was incorrect, that pertains to Uber taxi only. Like how would I know anything? I have only done 4,000 rides for Uber. Wouldn't I know if I had received tips or not after giving all those rides? I did not give a damn whether I got a tip or not, I just didn't want the passenger to operate on completely false information.


The ones that argue tip is included don't know any math. A lot of people that gave me cash tips which are like $10 and $20 all knew that tips were not included. Lunatics at Uber are basically telling customers we took an extra amount from you and added it as a tip to the $3 earning the driver gets after our cut. One lady said to me "don't you guys get 80% since tip is included? " and I laughed. To her 80% is a big percentage number so we must be balling out of control. Standard tip amount is $2. So how is $2 tip included in a $3 fare to drivers?


----------



## firent (Aug 29, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I picked up two passengers, a mother and her daughter. Her daughter was explaining the service to her mother and says the tip is included. I corrected her and told her that no tip was included. She said defiantly that a tip was indeed included, Uber said so in the app, it is 20%. I told her that was incorrect, that pertains to Uber taxi only. Like how would I know anything? I have only done 4,000 rides for Uber. Wouldn't I know if I had received tips or not after giving all those rides? I did not give a damn whether I got a tip or not, I just didn't want the passenger to operate on completely false information.


I installed the Uber Pax App last week and no where it said Tips are included. I think the pax are just cheap


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

firent said:


> I installed the Uber Pax App last week and no where it said Tips are included. I think the pax are just cheap


It says it on the website and not on the app itself.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

firent said:


> I installed the Uber Pax App last week and no where it said Tips are included. I think the pax are just cheap


The first 2+ years Uber said tip included, which created this culture of non-tippers, and Uber then lost a multi million dollar lawsuit in California. However it's now too late to re-train the PAX that we are a service industry & requires tips. They already have this mentality that we are servants, you have to find a balanced way to get a tip (or educate them for future rides), without upsetting them enough to effect your rating.

I've got enough years and rides I'll gladly tell riders you tip because we make under minimum wage, and don't request rides where I can't legally park, and don't make me wait over 4 minutes. I pretend the app self-canceled without my knowledge, so get to my car ASAP.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ozzyoz said:


> It says it on the website and not on the app itself.


If it used that language before, it does not use it now.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

If FUBER has any hope of settling the drivers lawsuit the judge is going to demand it be on the application.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> If FUBER has any hope of settling the drivers lawsuit the judge is going to demand it be on the application.


Still won't change the PAX. They've been trained not to tip like dogs trained to fetch! I haven't gotten a Lyft tip in 2 months, after they promised a better quality of drivers and passengers. 
TNC is just doomed not to be considered a service industry worthy of tips.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Still won't change the PAX. They've been trained not to tip like dogs trained to fetch! I haven't gotten a Lyft tip in 2 months, after they promised a better quality of drivers and passengers.
> TNC is just doomed not to be considered a service industry worthy of tips.


That's strange. In my experience about a third of Lyft passengers tip through the app.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> That's strange. In my experience about a third of Lyft passengers tip through the app.


Not in my cheap B1G 10 campus student demographic. They're too lazy to check their app settings and don't add after the ride. Which is why I only drive Surge part time.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> Not in my cheap B1G 10 campus student demographic. They're too lazy to check their app settings and don't add after the ride. Which is why I only drive Surge part time.


Aha. I definitely try to avoid picking up at the big local university for that and other reasons. I prefer to focus on the business, tourist, and event markets. If it's surging, even better.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> The first 2+ years Uber said tip included, which created this culture of non-tippers, and Uber then lost a multi million dollar lawsuit in California. However it's now too late to re-train the PAX that we are a service industry & requires tips. They already have this mentality that we are servants, you have to find a balanced way to get a tip (or educate them for future rides), without upsetting them enough to effect your rating.
> 
> I've got enough years and rides I'll gladly tell riders you tip because we make under minimum wage, and don't request rides where I can't legally park, and don't make me wait over 4 minutes. I pretend the app self-canceled without my knowledge, so get to my car ASAP.





Agent99 said:


> If it used that language before, it does not use it now.


As late as April, 2015 Uber used the following language if you sent a referral to a friend to become a Uber rider/user:

"...The drivers arrive in just minutes, you can watch them approach on the map within the app, and payment is automatically charged to a credit card on file, The drivers arrive in
just minutes, you can watch them approach on the map within the app, and
payment is automatically charged to a credit card on file, _with tip
included_. . ..."


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Oc_DriverX said:


> As late as April, 2015 Uber used the following language if you sent a referral to a friend to become a Uber rider/user:
> 
> "...The drivers arrive in just minutes, you can watch them approach on the map within the app, and payment is automatically charged to a credit card on file, with tip included. ..."


You'd need screenshots of that with corporate URL. Wasn't the class action lawsuit going in April 2015?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Fireguy50 said:


> You'd need screenshots of that with corporate URL. Wasn't the class action lawsuit going in April 2015?


I forwarded this information to the lawyers. I didn't get the feeling that they were that tech savy. Within a month or so, the language was changed. I have the entire referral email, but I don't think I screenshotted the Uber screen that created the referral email.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Agent99 said:


> Aha. I definitely try to avoid picking up at the big local university for that and other reasons. I prefer to focus on the business, tourist, and event markets. If it's surging, even better.



We don't have any tourism that use Uber. They're all bringing campers or going hunting.
We do get business, but I got a day job and kids to care for (drop-off & pickup at school) so I rarely drive days.
Events are tied to the University, and are worthless, yes it's surging over 4X, but Police have shut down traffic. Incoming only before the game, outgoing only after the game. So I don't typically go out until an hour after (a WIN) when the roads are open and the drunk parties begin. If they lost any drunk PAX aren't worth the effort.
Weekends on campus are when I drive part time. Couple times a month 10pm-3am. I'm not afraid of drunks, and they're willing to pay Surge without thinking if it's a good financial decision. There is good money to be made driving 51,000 students at 4X Surge!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

firent said:


> I installed the Uber Pax App last week and no where it said Tips are included. I think the pax are just cheap


Ya think?


----------



## MidnightDriver (May 30, 2016)

> ..._with tip included_...


Actually, a tip is included. It's called a booking fee and Uber collects 100 percent of it.

That aside, and on a more serious note, anything that is _*included*_, is by definition, a fee.

Not only are people cheap, but they're not very bright.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

MidnightDriver said:


> Actually, a tip is included. It's called a booking fee and Uber collects 100 percent of it.
> 
> That aside, and on a more serious note, anything that is _*included*_, is by definition, a fee.
> 
> Not only are people cheap, but they're not very bright.


They are definately not bright, humans for the most part are dyslexic and some other things, I have done 5 tech support jobs where I was a help desk guy and all of them have people that you would wonder about. Like wtf kind of reality is that person in? is that how their brain is hardwired?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Tips aren't automatically added

Tips aren't a given either, it's a bonus for a job well done. You're already being paid for the job (however cheap that pay is) but if you did something above and beyond that--then yes, a tip (optional) is appreciated.

That's how most folks think.

If you're getting paid for the ride already, and they didn't see anything that warrants a pay on top of that, they probably won't tip, with or without the option in the app.

There may be folks like me, who would tip, if there's an option there just because picking no tip or writing 0 seems like w ****** move. I've had this convo with exs and friends tons of time, some would actually not feel bad about leaving with 0 tip because they felt the service was bad.

At the end of the day, if you're depending on tips to survive; it may be time to look for another job, to heck with "flexibility" and "answering to no one"


----------



## KenM66 (Aug 26, 2016)

I ran into others who believe that tips were included because they added it for the UBER Taxi as well. The fine print says that it is only for licensed taxis where you pay through UBER and not in all locations.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

KenM66 said:


> I ran into others who believe that tips were included because they added it for the UBER Taxi as well. The fine print says that it is only for licensed taxis where you pay through UBER and not in all locations.


Never even knew an UBER taxi existed


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

That's a conversation you cannot benefit from.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> I picked up two passengers, a mother and her daughter. Her daughter was explaining the service to her mother and says the tip is included. I corrected her and told her that no tip was included. She said defiantly that a tip was indeed included, Uber said so in the app, it is 20%. I told her that was incorrect, that pertains to Uber taxi only. Like how would I know anything? I have only done 4,000 rides for Uber. Wouldn't I know if I had received tips or not after giving all those rides? I did not give a damn whether I got a tip or not, I just didn't want the passenger to operate on completely false information.


Did she rate you poorly for arguing with her?


----------



## HRD2UBER (Aug 26, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Adding a tipping feature would greatly improve driver morale and retention, but Uber thinks that adding a tipping feature would negatively affect their business. Some riders would opt not to take a $7 ride ($5 plus $2 tip) who would be willing to take a $5 ride ($5 plus no tip). That's how Uber thinks. I'm not saying I agree with it.
> 
> A tipping feature works fine on Lyft. Those who want to tip, can. Those who choose not to, don't. Uber could smash Lyft by adding a similar in-app tipping feature.


----------



## HRD2UBER (Aug 26, 2016)

I told my husband who also works for Fuber..lol! I feel if they can't tax it, you can't have it...lol


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> At the end of the day, if you're depending on tips to survive; it may be time to look for another job, to heck with "flexibility" and "answering to no one"


ily

She's absolutely right you guys. Lol at doing the same thing over and over expecting a different result. Many of us passengers are cheap, but so are many of you. Never shopped around for a bargain?

And lol at all this "wage" nonsense. My barber owns his business, you think he looks at his earnings as an hourly wage? No. He gets paid per job.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

REX HAVOC said:


> Did she rate you poorly for arguing with her?


I'm not sure. I tried to discuss the issue without arguing, and attenpted to be pleasant about it.

My rating has edged down slightly in the last 3 days but that's because I picked up mostly surge fares and drunks.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

HRD2UBER said:


> I told my husband who also works for Fuber..lol! I feel if they can't tax it, you can't have it...lol


Indeed, still another reason Uber resists an in-app tipping function is because drivers would have to receive 100% of tips and Uber would not be allowed to take a cut of them. (It would actually cost them some money in increased credit card charges.)


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The tip thing is just a sick joke on the uber drivers.
There are plenty of days i get an $8 tip on a $12 taxi ride that would pay out $2.75 to an UberX driver..

No joke...


----------



## WBdriving (Jul 28, 2016)

MidnightDriver said:


> Actually, a tip is included. It's called a booking fee and Uber collects 100 percent of it.


In Western Mass the minimum fare is $5.80 and the book fee err tip is $1.80 or 31% of the fare then they take their 25% from the remaining $4.00. So they're tipping themselves very good here.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The tip thing is just a sick joke on the uber drivers.
> There are plenty of days i get an $8 tip on a $12 taxi ride that would pay out $2.75 to an UberX driver..
> 
> So how do you like being an Uber Taxi? Is it working out well for you?


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The tip thing is just a sick joke on the uber drivers.
> There are plenty of days i get an $8 tip on a $12 taxi ride that would pay out $2.75 to an UberX driver..
> 
> No joke...


This is why I try working when we are getting higher (surge) rates. My greater compensation on a surge fare is my "tip". Your customer who really has no problem or difficulty in paying double the price for his ride is the type of passenger who doesn't think twice about paying a surge fare.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I'm not actually doing Uber-Taxi.. I'm a troll who recruits for the local taxi cartel on the Uber forums... I get paid by comission for every driver who jumps over.


----------

